# USC- Is all the hype true?



## LaxHawk (Jul 25, 2008)

I know that USC is really hard to get into, especially for film. I also know that you have to apply to both the univeristy and SCA. How often does someone get into USC and not into the SCA? What are some of the requirements and do you HAVE to submit a reel of work? I'm not a very experienced film-maker (hence the reason why I'm going to film school) aside from a few family projects but I am more determined and passionate about film than a lot of other people out there. My main goal is to be a director. I just know it's what I'm supposed to do. If I don't get into USC, what are some good fall-back universities? I've heard some bad things about NYU and FSU doesn't seem very professional. UCLA is another option, as is Northwestern and Columbia U but none of them seem to have the enormity that is the Trojan Network. Networking is key in film-making and that's one of the reasons why USC is so appealing. Any help will be appreciated. 

Thanks!

LaxHawk


----------



## techie1902 (Jul 25, 2008)

Well if you're looking for USC advice you've found the right website...There are A LOT of forums on this website about USC, and also many about USC vs NYU, which are generally (not by everyone) considered to be the two top film schools in the country. There are many many others that are also considered top schools, and you can find a lot of forums about those too.

The ones I can think of off the top of my head are Chapman, UCLA, FSU, Columbia, Emerson...I am drawing a blank for some reason but definately just browse throught the Undergraduate (and Graduate if you're interested) Film Schools sections of the website.

USC does not ask for reel, and I don't believe they will accept them at all. The big thing for them is the essay(s). Check out their website (http://cinema.usc.edu/admissions/) for what they require for admission. It is very possible to get accepted into USC and not get accepted into USC, however they ask you/give you the option to list a second choice major, and if you list one you have to send in all materials for your 1st and 2nd choice major, and then if they don't accept you with your 1st choice they will consider you with your second choice.


----------



## trjnmonkey (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Lax,

It also depends on what kind of movies you want to make.  Some schools are geared towards major Hollywood type films, and some towards independent films.  I believe NYU is more independent and USC is Hollywood.  However, there are certainly more options. I applied to USC and Chapman, and was accepted into Chapman.  I could not have been happier.  From my personal experience, Chapman was more willing to work with you and are very helpful.  Anytime I attempted to speak to USC, it felt like they were doing me a favor. Chapman has a great rep as a film school, and the networking opportunities are great as well.  Everyone I have met has been awesome.  You work as a collaboration.  In my opinion, that is the way to go.  It also helps that you have the rights to your movies (USC has the rights to your films).  I would also advise for you to visit all the schools you are interested in to see which one suits you best.

Anyways, I hope this helps.


----------



## LoopholeDa (Jul 26, 2008)

It's also possible to be admitted to USC Film and not the university.  It's rare but it happens.


----------



## Jayimess (Jul 26, 2008)

Re:  LoopholeDA...at the graduate level (not sure about undergrad) when that happens, the student is just put on probation, has to walk over to academic services after each of the first two semesters and say, "lookie here, these are my grades."  If SCA wants you, they'll get you.

Re: Trjnmonkey...Chapman is very unique in that they interact so much with applicants, this forum has shown.  So many of the schools flat out say on their applications that you shouldn't contact them during the application process.  Every school I applied to last year did.  Chapman has a lot of little things they offer that most programs do not, and that makes sense, because as a newer program, it's necessary to differentiate from the more established programs.

Winter's said that she knows folks who got into Chapman just by calling and emailing department heads again and again and again to indicate how interested they were in the program.  I don't know why, but this seems odd to me, because applications should speak for themselves.

As for the rights.   Chapman and FSU are two of the very few schools that allow you to keep copyright. My undergraduate institution also allowed us the rights.

It's not a big deal for the schools to retain rights, and it's standard.  They give you the resources, they get to keep it in the archives.  They promote your films like crazy here, because they benefit if gains momentum.  If you win prizes, you get half of the value.  Only then do you have to give them money or whatever.  I won a chunk of money with one of my undergraduate films last year, as did another USC student.  She got half of the prize, USC got the other half.  I got to keep my entire prize, but don't get the USC festivals team sending my film out like crazed pageant mothers send out headshots.  I'd rather have that, because I couldn't afford to do the festival run I should have because I was applying to grad school!

It's not like they have some vault where there stockpiling everyone's festival winnings, they put it back in the program.  Instead, at orientation, they can play, say, George Lucas' THX 1138 for you, without paying insane royalties.

Doesn't bother me.

Also, you retain all underlying intellectual rights.  Wanna go make a feature based on that 507?  Go ahead.  They won't ask you for any money.

And if you get a distribution deal for your student short film, go you.   

Re: Lax...USC is also one of the few schools that don't require film experience.  It's fine if you've never even held a camera before, so long as you know how to tell a story.  So nail the writing.

Figure out why you want to be a director so badly, instead of a DP, editor, whatever.  Then figure out what you want to direct.  Then research schools until you find the right one for you.  Don't just apply to USC for the Trojan mafia, or because Lucas went there.  Apply because you know it's the place for you, there's that certain something that makes it the perfect choice...not because it's a brand name film school.

Best of luck.


----------



## little_bastard (Jul 26, 2008)

> Originally posted by LoopholeDa:
> It's also possible to be admitted to USC Film and not the university.  It's rare but it happens.



What are you supposed to do if your accepted into SCA but not USC?


----------



## LoopholeDa (Jul 26, 2008)

Try applying the next year.   If you don't make it it into USC, you are SOL.


----------



## Jayimess (Jul 27, 2008)

Has this happened to anyone undergrad?  Because in grad, SCA will get you in.  On probation.


----------



## trjnmonkey (Jul 27, 2008)

Jay - Thanks for the info  And I wasn't bashing USC or anything, but I am definitely happy at Chapman


----------



## techie1902 (Jul 27, 2008)

Jay - I haven't heard of it ever happening to anyone in undergrad, but I would imagine (like you said), if SCA wants you, they'll get you...


----------



## Jayimess (Jul 27, 2008)

Trjn, I didn't think you were bashing USC.  I hope you didn't think I was bashing Chapman.

It's all about where we're happiest, right??  We all had to choose the school that's right for us and what we want to do.

Here's hoping that Hawk chooses perfectly.


----------



## Jayimess (Jul 27, 2008)

Tech, 

It actually makes more sense that they'd boot you for undergrad, come to think about it.  It's still a Bachelor's degree, with Gen Ed requirements and stuff.

Wouldn't matter how brilliant you were as a filmmaker if you couldn't pass BIO 101, now would it?


----------



## LoopholeDa (Jul 27, 2008)

The person that I know who was rejected from USC but admitted to SCA was an undergraduate applicant.


----------



## trjnmonkey (Jul 27, 2008)

Jay - No I didn't think you were bashing  I just wanted to make sure I wasn't being rude. 

Are you enjoying USC?


----------



## Jayimess (Jul 27, 2008)

Well there you have it, Loophole.  It's an undergrad thing.  And a shame, in my opinion.  I just barely passed BIO 101 myself.

And Trjn, I effing love it here.  I can't imagine going anywhere else...even when I try!


----------



## techie1902 (Jul 27, 2008)

> Wouldn't matter how brilliant you were as a filmmaker if you couldn't pass BIO 101, now would it?



Haha yeah I started thinking about that after I posted my last comment...So I guess it does make sense if you were SOL if you got into SCA but not USC as an Undergrad...

Still, I'm more worried about getting into SCA...


----------



## trjnmonkey (Jul 28, 2008)

And Trjn, I effing love it here.  I can't imagine going anywhere else...even when I try![/QUOTE]

Are you a grad or undergrad? What do you want to do?


----------

